# Storing your collection



## LauraQ (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, guys:

Now that I have more than a few flashlights, I'm thinking about ways to store this collection. How are you storing your flashlights? 

-- LauraQ


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 18, 2005)

Currently min are just laying around but I plan to get/build a nice wooden presentation box for my little Aleph custom collection/system.

I'm thinking of a box, like a humidor for cigars with a glass top and velvet interior like a Mont Blanc case that holds each piece separately.

Oh! Just remembered, I hold a few lights in my extra Revo sunglasses cases that I have left over. That works nice. Need something else for larger lights still.


----------



## jtice (Mar 18, 2005)

I dont really store mine, they are just sitting on a 4 shelf book shelf, which is gettin very grouded /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 18, 2005)

I store my Highend Lights in Pelican cases with ripout padding to protect them.

doug


----------



## turbodog (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## The_virus (Mar 18, 2005)

Mine are inefficiently standing head-down on the floor. Not much to look at, but they are readily available, and easy to get at. A Pelican case is a good idea, I guess it all depends on just how many, and of what size you have.

Personally I'm not too worried about presentation, none of my lights are very valuable, except as lighting tools. That's beginning to change though... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I expect a parcel today in fact...


----------



## Gander_Man (Mar 18, 2005)

LauraQ,
The best thing I've found for both protection AND portability is single rifle cases with eggshell foam to keep them seperated.




Hope this helps *S*,
- Russ
['Gander Man']


----------



## ACMarina (Mar 19, 2005)

Holy Smokes! That's a lot of nice stuff in that case /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I keep my lights scattered about, so when I need one there's always one within reaching distance. The irreplaceable ones are locked in a fireproof safe. .


----------



## nerdgineer (Mar 19, 2005)

I use a large fishing tackle box. 4 drawers with partitions the right size for lights, and partitioned storage for larger items on top. High end box from Sports Chalet costs about $25.


----------



## greenlight (Mar 19, 2005)

A discarded display case from the drug store. Two slanted shelves with 1" divisions displays a lot of lights. Might have been originally a nail polish display, where the bottles slide forward, or a colored pencil holder.


----------



## Larry1582 (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is how I store some of mine.


----------



## cheapo (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh---MY----goodness! thats at least thousand dollars in flashlights. Lucky man! Any surefires in there?

-David


----------



## Larry1582 (Mar 20, 2005)

Not many Surefires. Kind of expensive for me. I have a USA 6P, Gun metal 6P, 9P, G2, and Surefire Hurricane Battery Storage Case/Light. I am more into Streamlights.


----------



## watt4 (Mar 20, 2005)

I see a pair of energizer accent lights have prominent positions. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## The_virus (Mar 20, 2005)

The Inspector Gadget action figure stole the show for me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

What is that gigantic looking grey flashlight in the case on the right hand side? Looks taller than a 6D Maglite, although that could be just the angle or something.

That shoe rack (is that what it is?) is a good idea for displaying your flashlights on the wall!


----------



## cheapo (Mar 20, 2005)

Do you have the new Tl-2 LED? Also, any Pelicans or longbows?

-David


----------



## Larry1582 (Mar 20, 2005)

The long flashlight is a 12 D L.A.Screw Products. It has four section that unscrew to adjust the number of cells you want to use.

The rack on the wall with the two cell flashlights is an old glass coke bottle rack that I picked up from a thrift store.

The rack to the right of it is some type of automotive parts rack that a neighbor was throwing in the trash.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Mar 21, 2005)

Never enough storage space, I need a bigger house


----------



## VidPro (Mar 21, 2005)

yous guys are crasier than a wimin with a china cabinet , full of plates and dishes that aint good enough for immediate family to eat on, only strangers


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 22, 2005)

case 1 
case 2 
case 3 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Gander_Man (Mar 22, 2005)

Beamhead,
Man! Your already sweet collection takes on even more value because you've got them stored in such an appealing way! In the first photo, what is the really short light with the glo-ring on it, and whats the blue thing on the head of the E2E?
again, GREAT looking Collection!!
- Russ


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Gander_Man,
The little one is a Jil 1.3w (Lux III /CR2) available here. (waiting list)
The blue thing is just a cover over the bezel.
BTW you have a Nice Collection yourself, and that is a clever way to store them.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Lightwave (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## greenLED (Mar 23, 2005)

I just moved my lights and batteries from a drawer into Lock & Lock storage boxes. They come in different sizes and, because they are air-tight, can also be used for cameras, electronics, and other stuff.

Incidentally, I am offering a few  on this thread.


----------



## Joseph (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Beamhead, fantastic pictures!

BTW what's that knife in the middle of second picture?
Where did you get it and how much was that little cuty?

Thank you.

Joseph


----------



## Size15's (Mar 23, 2005)

<a href="" target="_blank">This bag</a> works okay but it is not large enough.
Additionally, it offers no "protection" or "presentation" for the more rare SureFire I have.

I would love to know whether TAD Gear's K.ick A.ss U.ltimate S.chwag B.ag (KAUSB) can hold a variety of different SureFires such as the A2, E2d, G2, Z2 etc that are generally a bit longer and a bit fatter than the ones they show.

It seems an awesome "P'n'P" storage solution but it's a bit expensive to find out it can not hold the flashlights I want it to.

Al


----------



## sotto (Mar 24, 2005)

I've never been in favor of putting all my eggs in one basket.

Oh, Happy Easter, by the way. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Joseph said:*
Hi Beamhead, fantastic pictures!

BTW what's that knife in the middle of second picture?
Where did you get it and how much was that little cuty?

Thank you.

Joseph 

[/ QUOTE ]

Joseph
It is a little locking blade.
I got it for free at my local Firearm shop.


----------



## MR Bulk (Mar 24, 2005)

Just several now-sagging-under-all-that-weight shelves of the bookcase in my den closet...with two ferocious Bichon Frises lounging in front.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Beamhead (Mar 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*MR Bulk said:*
Just several now-sagging-under-all-that-weight shelves of the bookcase in my den closet...with two ferocious Bichon Frises lounging in front.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds like you need to fly me down your way so's I can build ya a custom dislpay cabinet using Acacia Koa. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Joseph (Mar 24, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Beamhead said:*
Joseph
It is a little locking blade.
I got it for free at my local Firearm shop. 

[/ QUOTE ]

For free /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Wow that knife is too cute to be free.
What a nice shop! I hope that shop moves to near my place. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Thank you.

Joseph


----------

